# 2017 Cruze TC light on , Check engine light on, Shakes when put it in Drive or Reverse



## Bob Paris (Apr 10, 2017)

Hopefully they replaced all 4 pistons. If there was damage to the cylinder wall, GM calls for an engine replacement.


----------



## Schkaddy (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey thanks for answering... yes i waited a week for my car as they told me that they are gonna put a new engine in it. Plus they filled up all of the fluids in car and also gave me a rental. I was lucky that everything was covered under my warranty including the rental. My car is covered till 160k and i guess thats good enough. Now, it works amazing now just like a brand new one. Thanks to GM for this great service.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2019)

Schkaddy said:


> Hey my cruze had its engine light and TC light on since last night. It was doing fine and then suddenly the light came on. It also started shaking. It almost like you could see the handle, dashboard and brakes shaking. I went to dealership and went ahead with the diagnose . Still waiting for their reply


There is a recall for "check engine light" just recieved mine for my 2016 Cruz...not sure if yours is included in this, but mine was running as you described...1-800-833-2438


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> There is a recall for "check engine light" just recieved mine for my 2016 Cruz...not sure if yours is included in this, but mine was running as you described...1-800-833-2438


#on letter head for any questions


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> #on letter head for any questions


----------

